# anyone tried the Ahhh Bra?



## ajandj (Feb 5, 2012)

Clean comments only please.

I was wondering if anyone has tried the ahh bra.. do they really support or is it just crap?


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 5, 2012)

Haven't tried one but they certainly don't look like they would support
anywhere near what a real bra does. The material is stretchy and looks like it would loose it's
elasticity after a couple of washes.
I also wouldn't buy one because I hate the way they market them.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 5, 2012)

My mother-in-law got some; either those or a Genie bra. She reckons they're pretty good; I'll talk to her this afternoon for you if you like. I know that, going by what she's said I wouldn't mind buying a couple to try them out, you can apparently pick them up on eBay cheaper than retail, and they're supposed to make good maternity/nursing bras as well, just look out for the cheapie brands posing as Ahh bra.


----------



## dintony (Feb 5, 2012)

I have the genie bra and I love it. It's so comfy. My boobs aren't very big though (large side of B cup) .... My SIL is very big breasted and likes the genie bra for around the house but not quite supportive enough for the outside world. 

Mine haven't lost their elasticity. They really do bounce back into shape... 

But if you wear a lot of thin straps then it isn't the bra for you. 

And DO NOT buy a cheapy brand... I bought three off a website and they are CRAP!! One fell apart in the wash, one is out of shape and the other is really uncomfortable.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 5, 2012)

dintony said:


> And DO NOT buy a cheapy brand... I bought three off a website and they are CRAP!! One fell apart in the wash, one is out of shape and the other is really uncomfortable.



Sorry, that's what I meant by look out for them ^^ I should have put 'to avoid' lmao. Look out as in "Oh no, it's a truck!" hahaha
Gotta love those days


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Feb 5, 2012)

If it's on TV and they are offering them to try for free, then throw in extras for the price of one...it's going to be crap. If it were that good the major companies would have bought the patent or copied it.


----------



## kisskim (Feb 5, 2012)

hi i have an ahh bra, as suggested earlier very comfortable with smaller breast sizes i am a c cup, i do find the bottom of the garmet rolls up, and it is warm. but i will buy more. also have a friend who is d cup size, she also finds it rolls but loves it, takes a little getting use too.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 5, 2012)

I have not heard of this aahh bra before, however I commend the OP of raising my awareness to such.


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 5, 2012)

No, I haven't and I have the feeling that my girls are more than a match for the stress bearing properties of Lycra.


----------



## saximus (Feb 5, 2012)

My fiancée is E verging on F and she said she might as well have been wearing a singlet. No support whatsoever for girls with larger...girls


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 5, 2012)

Nooooo way, leave this crop top for the tweenys, no support at all. Rolls up from the bottom, to use this around the house I might as well stay in my swimsuit top and feel more support!!! Worst ahhhh evaaaaaa. Stick to playboy ladies.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Feb 5, 2012)

tried one but didn't like it. i'm a C/D and no real support. i wear it in bed though when it is hot


----------



## kr0nick (Feb 5, 2012)

saximus said:


> My fiancée is E verging on F and she said she might as well have been wearing a singlet. No support whatsoever for girls with larger...girls


WOW!
And it sounds like A load of bull to me with bigger woman. My misses is like D I think and the woman you see on the add are all tiny anyway.
How could some elastic support that much weight PFFT.
IMO it is A waste of money for anyone over C cup. Maybe some bigger fellers could use the product lol.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 5, 2012)

Nup.


----------



## dintony (Feb 5, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> Sorry, that's what I meant by look out for them ^^ I should have put 'to avoid' lmao. Look out as in "Oh no, it's a truck!" hahaha
> Gotta love those days




I knew you meant that nighthawk  I was just making a point of it as well  

My bra doesn't roll up at all.... but like I said, my boobies aren't that big (more than enough though thank you very much!!    )


----------



## starr9 (Feb 5, 2012)

Im a 16 F and I have some. I dont have a problem with them but do find that they are no good if im doing sport or anything like that!!! hahaha!! But I do use 2 at a time. I find because Im so big its nice to go a day or 2 without under-wire bra's!!!!


----------



## Vixen (Feb 5, 2012)

I have large C / small D, and I actually find them quite comfortable and supportive. (not enough for sport, but for general home and outdoor wear they are more than enough) They are supposed to be a bit tight to give that support, perhaps the people having problems are buying a size too large?

I forget what brand I have though, I am pretty sure they are the Genie Bra!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Feb 5, 2012)

I think i need to see pics to make an educated judgement, all sizes would be appreciated ..........


----------



## Coppersimon (Feb 5, 2012)

My wife has them and she is normally a K but she has just dropped a bub so the girls are even bigger. She loves them even with breast feeding.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Feb 5, 2012)

I have heard many negatives with the ahh bra, but I have got the genie bra and I love it, I just ordered another set. I am a D cup, as those suggest perhaps not suitable for exercise, or maybe if you wear two it would suit.
But I def get plenty of support for normal everyday wear and very very comfortable, they do bounce back into shape after washing as well
I would suggest removing the pads out of them if you are over a B though as they seem to make your boobs look strange....;-)


----------



## Cockney_Red (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeh, having probs, where Is the thingy to undo It....nightmare in the dark....


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't like them. I'd rather drop the $60 on something nice from Bras n Things.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 5, 2012)

Coppersimon said:


> My wife has them and she is normally a K but she has just dropped a bub so the girls are even bigger. She loves them even with breast feeding.




Jazus! A K? Your kidding?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 5, 2012)

If you go the Ahhh Bra you may as well by a giant pair of matching navel hiding grannie knickers and jump into the trakkie dacks and be done with it !

Apologies to the OP.


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 5, 2012)

I quite like mine. I'm a C/D cup and I find it quite supportive- but definitely don't recommend it to someone that wears thin straps often.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Feb 5, 2012)

should post pics of your bras to show how they support you:lol:


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 5, 2012)

dansfish4tea said:


> should post pics of your bras to show how they support you:lol:



We will do that right after you guys post your pics of you wearing jockstraps and mankinis : )


----------



## dansfish4tea (Feb 5, 2012)

sounds like it could be an interesting night


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 5, 2012)

Or not : )


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 5, 2012)

we want pics


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 5, 2012)

You Top Ender's really crack me up!


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 5, 2012)

So from the sounds of it: Anything under a C, go ahead. Anything C+, no support for the boobies. Looks like I'll be fine for one when I'm finished lactating then


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 5, 2012)

Think I'll stick to bra's, not keen on the mammaries interacting with the patellas


----------



## pythonmum (Feb 5, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Think I'll stick to bra's, not keen on the mammaries interacting with the patellas


Definitely a bad look! Saw a lady with big 'girls' at belly level at the mall this weekend. My daughter (a D cup) was seriously traumatised. That image will keep her in proper support for many years. For Irish dancing she has to wear a netball bra and a highly supportive crop top bra. Then she can JUST stand to do all of that jumping without injury or distracting everyone else in the class


----------



## Coppersimon (Feb 5, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Jazus! A K? Your kidding?



Nope not kidding. There rather large. Bigger then my head and I've got a huge head.


----------



## browny (Feb 5, 2012)

handing over to the missus for this one....

Hi Ladies, 
I am a DD (was a GG prior to a reduction) so have been wearing underwire for a very long time. I recently purchased the Aire Bra which is very much the same thing as the ahhh bra by the sounds.
I have found if your taking it easy around the house on a hot day etc 1 is fine but if your going out you need to layer and wear 2 to give the girls the extra support, they are not suitable for sport etc especially if your 'larger'.
If your used to the tightness of the underwire and the pressure of the elastic straps, the new bra will take some getting used to because they are so much softer. they are great to sleep in if you feel you need something when you sleep, they wash very easily simply into the machine with the rest of the clothes.
They are definitely different to underwire bra's meaning not quite as supportive but still do support, they are higher cut under the arm and really take care of the back/side/underarm 'problem area'.

hope this helps ladies.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 5, 2012)

Coppersimon said:


> Nope not kidding. There rather large. Bigger then my head and I've got a huge head.



So when you first met, did you catch her eye across the room or seek shelter from the rain under her breasts?


----------



## trento (Feb 5, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Haven't tried one but they certainly don't look like they would support
> anywhere near what a real bra does. The material is stretchy and looks like it would loose it's
> elasticity after a couple of washes.
> I also wouldn't buy one because I hate the way they market them.



but they come in white black and for a limited time they throw in a skin coloured ahh bra thats right amazing makes me want to buy one and im a dude thats grate marketing (or maybe the fact i hear that ad 50 time a day)


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 5, 2012)

trento said:


> but they come in white black and for a limited time they throw in a skin coloured ahh bra thats right amazing makes me want to buy one and im a dude thats grate marketing (or maybe the fack i hear that ad 50 time a day)



I also hate the way that chick says AHH I wanna smash her head!

*Hey kiddies not condoning violence here


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 5, 2012)

browny said:


> handing over to the missus for this one....
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I am a DD (was a GG prior to a reduction) so have been wearing underwire for a very long time. I recently purchased the Aire Bra which is very much the same thing as the ahhh bra by the sounds.
> ...



Now browny, we've had this conversation before, you really need to hold off airing that split personality thingy on public forums !


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 5, 2012)

I have the genie bra. I love it! it's freaking useless when it comes to support (I wouldn't want to risk anything more than a slightly brisk walk ) but soooooo comfy! I don't have massive boobs, so I suppose that contributes though.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 5, 2012)

I knew the pics or it didn't happen people would pop up in this thread.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 6, 2012)

K!!! I have to use the fingers of both hands just to count the sizes between D and K. Are you sure she doesn't need a wheelbarrow rather than a bra?


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 6, 2012)

and i thought bra sizes stopped at DD!!! 

K is just plain greedy, throw a handful my way!!!!


----------



## goyathlay2 (Feb 6, 2012)

i have an ahh bra and i have had nothing go wrong with it but i would like to try a genie bra to give a response


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 6, 2012)

:lol: I have to admit.....this was one thread i never expected to see on APS! 

But, no, i havent tried them.......im with Darlyn, the adds drive me crazy, i cant stop thinking of violence long enough to concentrate on purchasing!


----------



## Karly (Feb 6, 2012)

Support or not.... those things are AAAAHHHHHH-GLY!!!!!
Would much rather spend a bit extra for something that makes me feel a bit pretty...


----------



## Megzz (Feb 6, 2012)

Yuck why would you want one, supportive or not they look like granny bras.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Feb 6, 2012)

Yupp agree not the most attractive, but I swear I love my genie bra so much, I would go on tv to peddle it....


----------



## dintony (Feb 6, 2012)

Some women can feel pretty no matter what they wear...  It's called confidence!!


----------



## Megzz (Feb 6, 2012)

dintony said:


> Some women can feel pretty no matter what they wear...  It's called confidence!!


Haha they can feel pretty all they want, doesn't mean they look it!


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 6, 2012)

Megzz said:


> Haha they can feel pretty all they want, doesn't mean they look it!



Perhaps not, but the confidence means they don't give a toss anyway


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 6, 2012)

what I can't stand is the comparative bra's on that ad...sure, if your bra is obviously 5 sizes too big or small, or broken, of course it won't work!



and how can it stretch too any shape and size, but support? Does it have a microchip in it that decides your breasts are now too stretched, and it needs to stop moulding to your shape and instead actually support now? So stupid.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Coppersimon said:


> My wife has them and she is normally a K but she has just dropped a bub so the girls are even bigger. She loves them even with breast feeding.


 I'll bet she has to be careful when hanging out the washing on a windy day.


----------



## dintony (Feb 6, 2012)

Megzz said:


> Haha they can feel pretty all they want, doesn't mean they look it!



Silly silly... don't you know that beauty is in the eye of the *beerholder*?? 

 I know what you are saying... but I am a married old woman who still gets a bit on a regular basis (from my hubby!! ) so I must be doing something right... HA HA!!


----------



## phantomreptiles (Feb 6, 2012)

and how can it stretch too any shape and size, but support? Does it have a microchip in it that decides your breasts are now too stretched, and it needs to stop moulding to your shape and instead actually support now? So stupid.[/QUOTE]
I don't know how it works but it does - it must be magic;-)


----------



## Nezikah (Feb 6, 2012)

Ive got dd's and found yes it was comfortable but also made me look like Madonna. Wasted money IMO. I found other bras from bonds that work the same with half the cost.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-27.519411,153.223002


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 7, 2012)

This bra needs to be thrown in the pit!! might as well it wear a bra. You can get a sexy number for $60


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 7, 2012)

The power of B...S... advertising never fails ... LOL

The models are fake too ........... perfect white "horse" teeth , fake hair and fake tans all go with the aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh bra

ooohhhhhhhhhhhh ........ I almost forgot stupid fake "happy gigles"

and the inventor laughs all the way to the bank

The cheap shops soon will be getting rid of them for $2.00


----------



## ajandj (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks everyone for your advise.. As l'm a DD l have decided that this isn't the way to go.. Think i'll just make the trip to the bra shop


----------

